# BMW Team RMG’s #11 DTM car now in Red Bull livery



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

BMW Motorsport started three days of testing in Monteblanco (ES) on Tuesday, to advance preparations for the 2016 DTM season. Marco Wittmann (DE) experienced a special first: The 2014 DTM champion's car featured the 2016 design at the test in Spain. From now on, he will race in the Red Bull BMW M4 DTM. This means that BMW Team RMG's number 11 car now bears the look of Red Bull, Premium Partner of BMW Motorsport. The Austrian company has supported BMW in the DTM since 2014. In the same year, Wittmann celebrated clinching the title after winning four races that season at the age of 24.

"I am delighted to represent the Red Bull colours in 2016," said Wittmann speaking about this latest development. "Red Bull supports many of the top athletes in many different disciplines - all around the world. Now to be part of this circle myself makes me really proud. It was fantastic working with the Red Bull colleagues during my Formula 1 test for Scuderia Toro Rosso in 2015. However, I would like to take this opportunity to express my gratitude to my previous partner Ice-Watch. We celebrated great successes together, in particular, winning the title in the 2014 season. Now I will give it my all to ensure that the same will be true of the collaboration with Red Bull."



The 2016 DTM season gets underway at the Hockenheimring (DE) on 7th May with the first of a total of 18 races. During the course of the year, the battle for the title will take the BMW drivers to racetracks outside of Germany four times: in Spielberg (AT), Zandvoort (NL), Moscow (RU) and Budapest (HU). As well as this, in addition to Hockenheim (DE) - at the season opener and finale - the Lausitzring (DE), Norisring (DE) and Nürburgring (DE) are all part of the varied DTM calendar.


----------

